# Erection problem :(



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey people, I have a big problem.. it became really difficult for me to get an erection, I don't know what's the reason behind this, I've read on the internet it could be from watching too much porn, but I've been doing the no-fap challange for 2 months and still had the issue.

I can't get random erections anymore, I don't get erections in the morning like I used to, and even when I manage to get and erection it's still not hard enough like it used to, also I lose it really fast.

Honestly I think it's because of the Seroxat/Paroxetine I've used to take for like 6 months, before and during that period I didn't have this problem. I'm not sure if the problem occured after I've stopped, but I've been dealing with it for a few months now. One more thing... when I do take Seroxat (I do it from time to time) I get erections for 1-2 days, and then the problem is back.

I've tried going to a prostitute with a friend, I've took Seroxat to decrease my anxiety and to get erections and delayed orgasms. When she started performing oral on me I didn't manage to get it up.

Anyway, I don't know what's going on, do you guys have any idea what might cause this to happen ? Is the loss of erection a side-effect of stopping Seroxat? I've stopped taking it a long time ago, I should be able to function normally now. And as I said, I get strong erections easy while I take it, why can't I get strong ones while I'm off it like I used to ? 

Please help.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

1. Yes, sexual side effects like the one you are experiencing are common with SSRI's (antidepressant/anxiety drugs). Stopping them suddenly can also cause problems. The idea is to very gradually reduce the dose until you can safely stop.

2. That "no fap" thing is nonsense. Don't bother with it.

3. If you want to stay on anxiety meds, but want to combat the side effects you'd best speak to a doctor. He/she may recommend a different med/dose, or prescribe something for the erection problems.

4. Erection problems are quite common the first time(s) you are engaging in sexual activity with someone else, particularly if you are nervous.


Basically, see a doctor.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

See a urologist. I'm not familiar with those meds you're taking but SSRI's don't usually cause erection problems--the "sexual side effect" that is never actually mentioned but alluded to on commercials for SSRIs is called "anorgasmia"--plenty of wood but very hard to climax. I have experienced that with different medications but never loss of erection. People confuse anti-depressants with anti-psychotics which are definitely known to cause erection loss. Get professional advice.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Terranaut said:


> See a urologist. I'm not familiar with those meds you're taking but *SSRI's don't usually cause erection problems*--the "sexual side effect" that is never actually mentioned but alluded to on commercials for SSRIs is called "anorgasmia"--plenty of wood but very hard to climax. I have experienced that with different medications but never loss of erection. People confuse anti-depressants with anti-psychotics which are definitely known to cause erection loss. Get professional advice.


They can. It is quite a common side effect.


----------



## Sonnyboy (Dec 8, 2011)

Kegels help with this problem sometimes. I usually do them two days on 1 off for 15 minutes a day. I don't know why I bother I never have sex , but they do make my erection harder. You can find lots of information on kegels online.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG Get Viagara

Why is it so f***ing hard. Everyone is doing it.

If you dont want her, then Viagara wont work. It only works if you want her,

Seriously they just prescribe it without a problem because its not a narcotic. It just increases blood flow, and literally has no long term side effects


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> They can. It is quite a common sieffect.


Au contraire. SSRI don't, of ever cause "erection problems", they cause "anorgasmia" problems. Anti-psychotics like Thorazine and haloperidol typically cause erection problems. But SSRI serotonin meds do not cause erection issues, they cause anorgasmia issues which has only to do with achieving orgasm--it has only to do with difficulty climaxing--not erections. Been though it myself. You're info is incorrect, It is anti-psychotic meds that have the baggage of killing erections and ability.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Zeeshan said:


> OMG Get Viagara
> 
> Why is it so f***ing hard. Everyone is doing it.
> 
> ...


Viagra is dangerous, if I don't lose the erection after 4 hours I'll have to go to the doctor. Also Viagra is just a quick fix, it doesen't really help long term.



Sonnyboy said:


> Kegels help with this problem sometimes. I usually do them two days on 1 off for 15 minutes a day. I don't know why I bother I never have sex , but they do make my erection harder. You can find lots of information on kegels online.


Thanks, I'll try kegel exercises


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Insane1 said:


> Viagra is dangerous, if I don't lose the erection after 4 hours I'll have to go to the doctor. Also Viagra is just a quick fix, it doesen't really help long term.
> 
> Thanks, I'll try kegel exercises


Lol wot

That would be like 1 in a billion cases and just have one when your having issues

Jeesh


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Terranaut said:


> Au contraire. SSRI don't, of ever cause "erection problems", they cause "anorgasmia" problems. Anti-psychotics like Thorazine and haloperidol typically cause erection problems. But SSRI serotonin meds do not cause erection issues, they cause anorgasmia issues which has only to do with achieving orgasm--it has only to do with difficulty climaxing--not erections. Been though it myself. You're info is incorrect, It is anti-psychotic meds that have the baggage of killing erections and ability.


Sorry but my own personal experience of SSRI's and SNRI's, and the professional opinions of my psychiatrists and doctors suggest otherwise.

Anorgasmia is one of the common side effects, but it is not the only one.

But hey, don't just take my word for it:

http://drugs.about.com/od/faqsaboutyourdrugs/f/ED_SSRIs_FAQ.htm

http://www.depressionny.com/q&a-sexualse.htm

"The three most common antidepressant-induced sexual side effects include decreased sexual interest (libido), decreased physiological arousal (including lubrication in women and erection in men), and delayed or blocked orgasm."

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/769813

"The prevalence of sexual dysfunction has been reported to be about 60% among patients taking SSRIs. Impaired sexual function includes decreased desire or libido, impaired arousal, erectile dysfunction, and delayed or absent orgasm."

http://apt.rcpsych.org/content/9/3/202.full 

http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/sexandrelationships/medicinessex.htm


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Insane1 said:


> Viagra is dangerous, if I don't lose the erection after 4 hours I'll have to go to the doctor. Also Viagra is just a quick fix, it doesen't really help long term.
> 
> Thanks, I'll try kegel exercises


It may be a blessing in disguise. Do you really want to see a prostitute?
You have too much going for you and you are YOUNG!


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Anyway, see a urologist. And try to get a good one that doesn't flip you a sample of Cialis before you even tell him what your issue is. I had one do that--it was a tad insulting (like what? I look like the archetypal limp d***?). I went because I read that often men can test "normal" for testosterone but there are two separate measurements and they matter. One is "overall" and the other is called "free testosterone". When I had the test done for that, turns out the "free testoterone" was borderline low. And that had to do with lowered libido and the intensity of orgasms. I kept the Cialis and tried it once and it kept making my arms and legs "fall asleep" very easy if I put any pressure on them. He however gave me the Androgel testosterone replacement that you smear on your skin. That stuff sure works. I doubt it has any application for erectile dysfunction though. It not only increased my libido, my mind could vividly fantasize better. 

Be sure to talk about what else you are taking. And IMO, don't mess with prostitutes unless you want a disease or to get set up for a crime. If one can't kiss a woman and mean it, I don't find going right to sex very stimulating--and I have experience with that because I had a drug problem in the early 90's where there were lots of women around who'd go down on you for a hit on your stem. They were more distracting than anything because the real organ of sex is the mind. And getting sexually excited takes place there--not so much just in the genitals.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Congrats

You

Have

A 

Zinc.

Difficiency











Supplements can be found at your local pharmacy

All other advice is a lie


----------

